# New to Pocket watches



## britannicus (Apr 26, 2016)

After having spent a few years in small scale models and robotics, I've got the bug for vintage watches, but am a total newbie - hope I can find some good advice here.

First up I've inherited a few watches so experimenting with the more disposable first - I have a nice silver 1890 Fusee lever escapement watch which appears intact, but chain and hairspring are detached (I'm saving this for when I've had a bit of practice).

I'm trying to work out how to add pictures here, but the sponsor mark is - J.B. in a rectangle. I can't find an online example to match. Expect this to come from the Manchester / Cheshire area

questions

1/ Can I use MEK (Methly Ethyl Ketone) as an organic cleaning solvent ?

2/ I know one should not attempt to clean coins, is this also true of silver watch cases which are tarnished ?

3/ I can't identify the sponsor's mark on the silver - JH I think - my reading of the hall marks is Stirling Silver, Birmingham, and 1890 - Did I get this right?)

Seems Like these fetch about £75 UK from what Ebay says, not working and about £200 if I can fix it - so this is my goal.

I'd really appreciate some help for a true novice who really needs some help and guidance in a new and fascinating hobby .

Cheers A


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum. alcohol is the place to start . ( methonal or isopropanol for cleaning and ethanol for drinking ). have fun


----------



## britannicus (Apr 26, 2016)

Cheers Vinn - of Course - Alcohol is always the place to start !!... I have a cheap ultrasonic cleaner - is this going to be useful, should I use methanol in that ?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

britannicus said:


> After having spent a few years in small scale models and robotics, I've got the bug for vintage watches, but am a total newbie - hope I can find some good advice here.
> 
> First up I've inherited a few watches so experimenting with the more disposable first - I have a nice silver 1890 Fusee lever escapement watch which appears intact, but chain and hairspring are detached (I'm saving this for when I've had a bit of practice).
> 
> ...


 Be very careful if using MEK (I thought they banned that years ago). I used to use that in the print.

It was proven to be carcinogenic.

Rob....


----------

